# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا > سوال: فرا خوانی رویداد

## behsaman.it

سلام به دوستان
 من یه برنامه موبایل نوشتم که تو صفحه موبایل چند تا عکس هست حالا می خوام کاربری که این برنامه رو گوشی اجرا می کنه با انتخاب الگو مورد نظر از صفحه و زدن دکمهok بتونه کدی که برای اون عکس نوشته شده رو اجرا کنه اما نمی دونم کد مورد نظر مو کجا بنویسم الگو  تا با انتخاب و زدن دکمهok کدم اجرا بشه

بعنوان مثال می خوام وقتی الگو هر شبکه انتخاب کرد برچسب هر الگو اسم شبکه بیاد اما نمی دونم کجا این کدارو بنویسم  اینم عکس پروژه
mob.png

----------

